# Bon valoric



## alinapopi

Eu din nou 
Cum se spune _bon valoric _în engleză?

Mulţumesc anticipat.


----------



## farscape

bon valoric - bond
bon de tezaur - treasury bill


----------



## alinapopi

Ok, Farscape, thanks again. În spaniolă e atunci _bono_ simplu_._


----------



## farscape

Mea culpa, Alina:

*bon valoric* -> _gift certificate_ sau _voucher_.

Ar merge şi _cupon_ dacă e vorba de o reducere de preţ.

f.


----------

